
The Relentlessness of Modern Parenting - gumby
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/25/upshot/the-relentlessness-of-modern-parenting.html
======
40acres
Reading this article both made me cringe and gave me hope. The cringe comes
from the fact that the parents described here just don't seem to give their
kids a break of unscheduled time, I understand the pressures to give your
children a platform to successed, but I believe downtime is really critical to
humans in multiple ways, I wonder how the children themselves feel about their
relentless schedule.

Secondly, it gives me regarding the true cost of parenting, I don't have kids
but the financial responsibility of children has really had a chilling effect
in how I view Parenthood. I understand kids are expensive but it seems to me
that these parents are willing putting their kids in expensive programs that
ultimately may not be necessary. I wouldn't be surprised if there's a lot of
keeping up with the Joneses when it comes what programs upper class American
children participate in.

